# Intact Celebrities and other resources



## futureCPM (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry ladies, it's just their faces









I just thought I'd pass on this resource that has several good pamphlets and a Microsoft Word doc that has pictures of known intact celebrities. Although culturally, I don't think we should decide not to circ based on celebs, but if it works . . .

http://www.coloradonocirc.org/pamphlets.php


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

That website has lots of good links in one place. Thanks for posting it.

My fave celeb (intact) is Alan Alda who says he's proud to be intact and proud to be a Jewish man. He was Hawkeye in "MASH'" for those who are celebrity challenged.
Baybee


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Trying to think of some contemporaries...well, Keanu and Leonardo would definitely be. The only thing I don't like about these lists is that they don't point out the obvious that there are MANY MORE intact celebrities, though we don't know who they are. "Some intact celebrities" would be a better wording.

Some men just don't want to put it out there. No pun intended. My mom tells me that had my dad been alive I would have never known he was intact. He would be PROUD that I kept our son whole, as would my grandmother/grandfather!


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Great info. I told my mom she would have to adjust her dreams about Sean Connery and Tom Selleck to match this new found revelation!









I loved learning that my life-long love, John Denver, was intact.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

Does anyone know if Jim Carrey in intact? I'm assuming he is because he's Canadian, and I saw in the news that he's now dating Jenny McCarthy, who was very pro-circ in the book she wrote about motherhood (she had her son circ'd so he'd have a "pretty" penis).


----------



## EastonsMom (Oct 24, 2005)

I read that to and it made me SICK!!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Here are 2 links I have for intact celebs.
Link 1
Link 2


----------



## elelvee (May 4, 2003)

Celebrities, arranged by country/chronology:

www.circumstitions.com
(p.s. I just scroll to 'intact celebrities'.)

Celebrities up to age 35 - those over 36 are grandfathered in:

www.club18-35.co.uk
(The screen says this site is offline, I hope it comes back.)


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

That colaradonocirc link is FANTASTIC!! I'm printing it in all it's full color glory and putting it in a binder









~Nay


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks so much for that link, what a great resource!

I've also downloaded the intact celebrity booklet and plan to print to have in a binder at my next event. It may help a few to see that hot guys have foreskins too!


----------



## futureCPM (Jun 28, 2005)

You're welcome for the link, that's why I posted it. I only included the celebrities bit to get attention


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

GREAT resource! I had never even thought about using good ol' celebrity "role models" in my argument!

Does anyone know if Dave Matthews or any of the DMB are intact??? that sure would be an ace in my pocket for getting DH happy about not circ-ing...


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Well THAT explains Hugh Hefner and Oliver North!!








(Uncut and cut respectively)


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybee*
That website has lots of good links in one place. Thanks for posting it.

My fave celeb (intact) is Alan Alda who says he's proud to be intact and proud to be a Jewish man. He was Hawkeye in "MASH'" for those who are celebrity challenged.
Baybee

Hey Baybee,

where did you read or hear that? I'm dedicating a binder to intact celebrities and celebrities views on circucmcision and would love to have that quote.

~Nay


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin*
Hey Baybee,

where did you read or hear that? I'm dedicating a binder to intact celebrities and celebrities views on circucmcision and would love to have that quote.

~Nay

bumping because I'm hoping either Baybee or someone else will read this and have the answer.

~Nay


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Jack Kerouac and Johnny Cash?

Wow...Oddly enough that is quite a relief.


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybee*
That website has lots of good links in one place. Thanks for posting it.

My fave celeb (intact) is Alan Alda who says he's proud to be intact and proud to be a Jewish man. He was Hawkeye in "MASH'" for those who are celebrity challenged.
Baybee

In my attempt to find an Alan Alda/circumcision quote I came across this:

_"Alda's Ancestors: In a rambling who-is-who-isn't roundup of Jews in Hollywood in the October 23-29 issue of the Los Angeles Jewish Times, Philip Berk says that Gwyneth Paltrow had a bat mitzvah, Daniel Day-Lewis "comes from a distinguished Anglo-Jewish family, but prefers to be labeled Irish" and Kate Capshaw, Steven Spielberg's second wife and a convert, is more knowledgeable about Judaism than Mr. Spielberg's first wife, Amy Irving, who was born Jewish.

Perhaps the strangest claim made, however, is that of "M*A*S*H" star Alan Alda, who is married to a Jewish woman. Mr. Alda tells Mr. Berk, "Although I was brought up Catholic, I'm not a Catholic. My father, who was Italian, spoke a little Yiddish because he started in the Catskills. Most of our family friends were Jewish. I've always felt close to that culture. Also my grandfather told me - and I was glad to hear this - that our family came to Italy from Spain about 500 years ago, which would have meant they left around 1492, when the Jews all left because of the Inquisition." Mr. Alda goes on to say that his family then carried the name of the region where they lived, and "if you're named after a region or a town, it usually means you're Jewish because they would take on the name of where they lived. So chances are 500 years ago, my family was Jewish."_

http://www.forward.com/issues/1998/9...eatherman.html

BTW, His birth name is *Alphonso Joseph D'Abruzzo* (according to IMDB). I'm guessing the reason his family had Jewish friends because of the Catskills is because his father was an entertainer there and many of the other entertainers as well as guests at the places they were at were Jewish (think of the movie Dirty Dancing which was based on a true story-From IMDB:"It all took place in the Catskills in the sixties where many Jewish families vacationed in the area during their summer vacations.")

Sorry, I'm an IMDB addict. Well... maybe not as much as an MDC CAC addict~


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't see that bump or your original request. Thanks to Pam for doing the search. I think I originally saw that on an intact site and just kept it in my little brain because I was so pleased with him. May come in handy in a Trivial Pursuit game in the future, too








Baybee


----------



## elelvee (May 4, 2003)

I still can't get the Colorado link.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

Cool! I was just watching Walk the Line and it's so neat that both Johnny Cash and Joaquin Phoenix (who played Johnny in the movie) are intact! You never know what cool things you'll learn on MDC!


----------



## anony (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cfiddlinmama*
Cool! I was just watching Walk the Line and it's so neat that both Johnny Cash and Joaquin Phoenix (who played Johnny in the movie) are intact! You never know what cool things you'll learn on MDC!

Hmm, or neat that Reese Witherspoon, who played Johnny's wife June Carter Cash, did not circ her son (it's a rumour I've heard over and over). The makers of that movie maybe didn't realize their authentic choices and their relation to the cause of intactivism!


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

That's so strange because I was walking along today thinking about that movie and the fact that he wore black so people wouldn't forget about the poor, the hungry, the prisoners, etc. I was thinking that I should wear black until circ has ended on the planet but it's so hot here today that I'd surely melt.







: It's funny how a movie can take a deeper cut into people's real stand in life than what you get through their publicity. Also, it's strange that we, in the West, don't really honour those great souls that are walking the earth (like Johnny Cash) until they're dead.
Baybee


----------

